# Changing visa status



## gencyanoop (Oct 30, 2013)

I would like to know about changing visa status. Please assist me to know about it.

I am at Sharjah on tourist visa.My husband is working here in Sharjah. This week he got family status. My tourist visa will expire on dec4. We wish to change the tourist visa status to residence. I would like to know whether I need to exit the country. How long it will take to process.

Hope anyone can provide me useful information regarding this matter.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kamrog (Oct 30, 2013)

If you are on tourist visa (not visit visa) then you have to leave the country, then AFTER you cross the border your husband needs to apply for "Residence Entry Permit". You will need to wait outside the UAE untill they issue the paper (better apply for urgent application) and then he needs to deliver this to you to the border so you can come back with new status.


----------



## kamrog (Oct 30, 2013)

And one more thing - make sure your visa expires Dec4 because visa is valid for 30 days from the entry date! Validity shown on the visa is not visa expiry date! It is the latest time you can enter UAE with this visa, and then from the entry date you have 30 days.


----------

